# R.I.P my little girl



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

My western fence lizard Lola sadly and suddenly passed away this evening, she will be missed as she is my only girl x love you lots Lola x x x 
R.I.P


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

r.i.p lola

sorry for your loss


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

thank you x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

*Aww, R.I.P *


----------



## Zodiac (Apr 17, 2008)

rip little one


----------



## richard505 (Apr 14, 2008)

rip!!!


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

*pic of her...*

thought i would post a pic of her now i have a photobucket so her she is my pretty little girl, i thought she looked like a disney princess dinosaur hehe


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

aww what a beauty rest in peace little angel


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

sarahjames said:


> My western fence lizard Lola sadly and suddenly passed away this evening, she will be missed as she is my only girl x love you lots Lola x x x
> R.I.P


 
R.I.P Lola, sorry for your loss


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aw, sorry to hear about your loss.
R.I.P.


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

jus a quick message to say still missing you lola x love you lots x and shrek and yoda miss you too. x x x


----------

